# Wink / Canada Dry bottle dating



## goaliewb (May 2, 2019)

grabbed a few bottles off someone on Kijiji ($1 each) and one is a green Wink, as shown below.
not sure how they date, please help.
Funny story ... right after i picked it up i stopped down at the creek nearby to see the flow, and my 6th sense kicked in and i found a half buried bottle...exactly the same shape as the Wink, but no Wink label, and the bottle is clear! think the C-Dry says U and then 2 and then 4 to the right.
(clockwise around the middle symbol). The Wink is a square a 4 and a 7.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## goaliewb (May 2, 2019)

oh they both say bottle design 1956


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 2, 2019)

I'm not sure how to read Consumer's date codes, but I know that the logo on the base of your bottle was adopted in 1961 so it dates to after that.  Probably not that long after, looks like a 60s bottle.


----------



## RCO (May 3, 2019)

I'd say 60's too , have one of those wink bottles , found it along a road here a few years ago . 

not a rare bottle but not necessary as easy to find as the clear / standard green Canada dry's in the same design


----------



## Canadacan (May 9, 2019)

I never payed attention to the date codes on these bottles, but I agree...it's after 1961 because of the updated Consumers glass logo, so 1967 would be the date.


----------

